# JTextField Text löschen



## Zipp (10. Aug 2009)

Ich versuche die Eingabe des Benutzers mit einem DocumentListener zu kontrollieren. Falls ein bestimmter Fall eintrifft, soll der Text im entsprechenden JTextField gelöscht werden. 
Erst dachte ich, dass der DocumentListener nur auf die Eingabe des Benutzers reagiert, aber er reagiert auch, wenn das Programm den Text entfernt und natürlich wird der DocumentListener erneut aufgerufen.
Ich habe bisher keine Lösung gefunden, wie ich dieses Problem umgehen kann. 
Hat jemand eine Idee oder ist das ganz unmöglich und ich sollte mir was anderes überlegen?


----------



## SlaterB (10. Aug 2009)

allgemein kann sowas schon nerven,
http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/84355-jtextfield-eventverarbeitung-so-richtig.html

in diesem Fall sehe ich aber weniger ein Problem,
wenn du den Text löschst, reagiert zwar der Listener wieder, aber doch hoffentlich auf eine andere Weise,
beim Löschen macht er vielleicht gar nix, oder was genau?


----------

